# Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro



## kleinerSchuh (17. Mai 2011)

*Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

Release Candidate 1
Objekt: Freeware
Grösse: 2,3MB
Gewicht: 

Habe gar keine AMD Karte, sorry. Kann dazu also nur schreiben was dort steht.
Kurz auf den Punkt gebracht geht es um Spielprofile (u.a.), die ursprünglichen Settings werden dann wieder hergestellt.
Anders als sonst, so stehts da:
RadeonPro RC1 download from Guru3D.com

Weiterhin steht geschrieben, wer ATI Tray Tools mit automatisierten Profilen benutzt braucht dieses Programm nicht,
es sei denn man möchte sich an MVPUModes & anderen Tweaks versuchen.
Die Diskussionen dort, helfen vielleicht auch an diesem Ort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

Nettes Tool scheind das zu werden, wenn es den mal zuverlässig läuft.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

mal kurz getestet, sehr interessant


----------



## H@buster (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

Leichter wäre es ja direkt zur Seite des Autors zu verlinken 
RadeonPro: Radeon Spiele eingetragen Automation Tool

RadeonPro gibts übrigens schon recht lange, benutze es auch gerne. Ist halt wie NHancer nur für AMD Karten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

Das Tool gibt es doch schon länger ! Hab es früher auch genutz muss aber sagen ist ganz oki aber es sollte aber lieber so sein wie das tool von NV.


----------



## davehimself (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

hab es getestet und muss leider sagen, dass ich absolut nix mit anfangen kann. ich hatte schon die hoffnung wirklich CF profile erstellen zu können, aber genau wie bei dem CF extension tool, was genau das gleiche ist, wird hier eine umbenennung der exe vorgenommen und nichts, was man auch ohne das tool machen könnte. 

es ist also einfach nur eine zusammengefasste und einfachere übersicht aller vorhanden einstellungsmöglichkeiten die schon vorhanden sind.

trotzdem danke für die info


----------



## Hauptsergant (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*



davehimself schrieb:


> es ist also einfach nur eine zusammengefasste und einfachere übersicht aller vorhanden einstellungsmöglichkeiten die schon vorhanden sind.


 
Stimmt 100%. Bleibe bei Ati Tray Tools


----------



## Rollora (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*



davehimself schrieb:


> hab es getestet und muss leider sagen, dass ich absolut nix mit anfangen kann. ich hatte schon die hoffnung wirklich CF profile erstellen zu können, aber genau wie bei dem CF extension tool, was genau das gleiche ist, wird hier eine umbenennung der exe vorgenommen und nichts, was man auch ohne das tool machen könnte.
> 
> es ist also einfach nur eine zusammengefasste und einfachere übersicht aller vorhanden einstellungsmöglichkeiten die schon vorhanden sind.


so wie jedes dieser tools...


----------



## Entelodon (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

ich kann es leider nicht mehr gebrauchen (fernseher stelt automatisch auf 25hz runter beim starten eines spiels...) ist ansonsten aber ganz ok, da man nicht bei jedem spiel zuerst in den treiber muss um andere einstellugen vorzunehmen...


----------



## Hademe (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

ich finde Software ist nach wie vor ATI/AMD´s größtes Problem. Damit komm ich einfach nicht klar.


----------



## Entelodon (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hinweis: Neues Grafikkarten Tool für AMD Grafikkarten - RadeonPro*

das mit den profilen könnte man doch (wie bei nvidia) mit in den treiber integrieren, verstehe echt nicht was daran so schwer sein sollte... das wäre mal ein schritt in richtung "benutzerfreundlichkeit"... BITTE AMD, DAS IST SCHON LÄNGST ÜBERFÄLLIG!

mit dem kommentar wll ich kein fanboy-getöse auslösen, da ich selbst besitzer zweier amd karten bin...


----------

